# 14 Dixie skiff redo



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Howard Cummings (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful boats. They also made a 16. I salvaged one after a hurricane several years ago and tore out the interior. Love the lapstrake. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

If it is indeed a Dixie skiff, you're probably going to need to rename it to keep from upsetting someone.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Cool boat


----------



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)

what weight of cloth should i use to tab in and cover the new floor and the new casting decks. i dont think the floor needs a ton. its only 18 inches wide and has a support in the center. just enough to water proof it.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Sevensurfer said:


> what weight of cloth should i use to tab in and cover the new floor and the new casting decks. i dont think the floor needs a ton. its only 18 inches wide and has a support in the center. just enough to water proof it.


12oz biax tape (tape just means 6" wide strips). Or if you don't feel like buying a 25 yard roll that you won't use all of, just put a couple layers of 10oz cloth or whatever you already bought


----------



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)

yobata said:


> 12oz biax tape (tape just means 6" wide strips). Or if you don't feel like buying a 25 yard roll that you won't use all of, just put a couple layers of 10oz cloth or whatever you already bought


Thanks, I ordered 9 yards of 50 in 10 0z. should be plenty to cover the floor and transom with 2 coats


----------



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)

Its been slow going trying to get things done on the boat and find materials with everything having shipping delays right now but i have the transom out, built the new transom and have picked up a 30 hp yamaha 2 stroke for a steal at $150 dollars, no spark on the lower cylinder but i did some testing and im pretty sure its the cdi unit.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Amazing how a beautiful boat 30 years ago is still beautiful today. Your boat has the "saltwater look." Are you in the Carolinas? If you are in Florida and want an Ashcraft 14 -- I have one and its free. I also have the title. Free to anyone else also. I'm supposed to "do something with it" real soon." Wife wants the backyard to look "nice." Its stripped out -- shell only. I've had several people call and "interview me" about it. Long story why I gave up on it but my house flooded, lost $300+ fiberglass cloth, gel coat, putty, webbing, cabosil etc. Then said the "heck with it, not buying more."


----------



## Sevensurfer (Nov 9, 2016)

im in the carolinas or i would totally take you up on another free project


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice work. Good find on that engine


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Sold the Ashcraft and my Mitchell yesterday. All of sudden I have no boat. Wife lambasted me good for not obeying the social distancing rule when i met with the folks who were buying my boats. Good luck with yours, it looks like a well layed out boat.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Frank Ucci said:


> If it is indeed a Dixie skiff, you're probably going to need to rename it to keep from upsetting someone.


Political correctness really?


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Sevensurfer -- requesting a favor...any complaints about using some of your photos in a newspaper article?


----------

